# Trouble accessing music with Onkyo TX-NR3007



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I got an Onkyo TX-NR3007 a few months ago for my new home theater. It is network ready and can play music from a media server - my first device with that capability (except our PC's/laptops) - so I am now considering ripping all of my favorite CD's to our NAS (Buffalo LinkStation Mini, 500GB) so we can play music in in the HT without having to manage the disks. But I'm having some trouble accessing/playing many songs.

We have ~100 songs already on the NAS which we ripped over the last few years for my wife's iPod and my son's MP3 player. All the music is under the share folder "Music" which is enabled as a media server. I tried last night to play several of them over the network via the AVR but most (about 15 out of 20 which I tried) would not play and there are several sub-folders in the Music folder which I cannot even see when searching via the receiver. I checked file and folder permissions and checked to be sure the invisible folders are not set to "hidden" but I cannot figure out why some play and others won't and others don't even appear when searching via the AVR. Also, these are all songs/albums that we ripped directly from our CD collection, not purchased through Napster or iTunes.

I tried ripping a few new songs last night with my laptop (Windows Vista SP2 32-bit) and put them in the Music folder on the NAS. But the new album/songs do not appear when I try to search with the AVR (but I can find and play them with Windows media Player from my laptop).

Any suggestions?

Thanks,
sga2


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

UPDATE: Last night I was able to access the songs I uploaded 11/28, but still not the old songs I couldn't access. I am still not sure why, but as long as I cen get the new songs I'll be OK. I need to re-rip all the songs we already have on the server anyway since those were copied with lower bitrate to fit on wife/son MP3 players. 

sga2


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Strange some play and some dont, youd think it would be all or nothing. Just for fun did you try putting those missing folders on a thumb drive and plugging in direct to the avr front? I tend to believe this is a puter issue and not the avr, even tho they play with wmp.


----------

